
Ask HN: How much is my app worth? - MobileAppVault
Hey HN,<p>I struggling to find the right selling price for my app. Does anyone have advice what can be a good selling price for my app?<p>Here are some facts about my app.<p>- featured in 375 countries in the selfie section &quot;Snap &amp; Share&quot;<p>~ 100 downloads per day<p>~ 2000 daily active users<p>&gt; 224.000 downloads in total<p>- first release december 2014<p>- some promotions runs with this app for companies like &quot;UK Tickets - Disneyland&quot;, Clearasil<p>Many thanks!
======
rahulshiv7
Are you advertising in the app? if so do you have any revenue numbers for it?

~~~
MobileAppVault
InApp purchases and currently about 120$ per month.

